# Some strange traffic on 3010 port

## wizulis

Openned wireshark today to playaround  and noticed a strange traffic on port 3010 .. everythin except wireshark is off, no ssh, torrents, updates, anything... 

Here is a screenshot of wireshark. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/screenshotat20111124173.png/

Anyone knows what it is?

----------

## krinn

and no program checking your mailbox running or weather applet... ?

----------

## Hu

When it happens, as root, run netstat -np and provide the output.

----------

## wizulis

nope. 

System restart didn't change anything. After rooter was restarted (IP changed). Everything went back to normal. Now its back, but a bit different. Port is different, but it think it is changing now.

----------

